# Raios em praia de carcavelos



## Ilona Tongel (10 Nov 2012 às 01:22)

www.flickr.com/photos/it_photos/8170832470/sizes/l/in/photostream


----------



## CptRena (10 Nov 2012 às 01:57)

Ilona Tongel disse:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/it_photos/8170832470/" title="_MG_9802 Lightning Carcavelos Beach_ITongel by Ilona Tongel, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8060/8170832470_59c681e00e.jpg" width="500" height="333" alt="_MG_9802 Lightning Carcavelos Beach_ITongel"></a>



Boa noite

Aqui, no fórum, não se posta código HTML, mas sim código próprio dos fóruns. Para isso faz-se assim, coloca-se o link da imagem entre os tags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Nov 2012 às 12:41)

Boa foto Ilona


----------



## AnDré (10 Nov 2012 às 16:42)

Grande foto!
Durante a madrugada ainda vi alguns raios a partir da webcam da praia de Carcavelos.
Sem dúvida um bom spot para assistir ao espetáculo, já que a norte de Lisboa estava instalado o nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Nov 2012 às 21:09)

Excelente registo!!


----------



## CptRena (10 Nov 2012 às 22:59)

Esqueci-me de referir isso, é de facto um excelente apanhado


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2012 às 01:11)

Sem duvida um belo registo.


----------



## adiabático (11 Nov 2012 às 09:06)

Excelente trabalho, reparo na clareza do horizonte e na nitidez geral da foto, que deve ter tido alguns segundos de exposição... aquela linha branca mais ou menos horizontal do lado direito, será o farol de uma embarcação?


----------

